# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  dkk08 Vivarium Upgrade

## dkk08

Upgraded 1 of my 2.5ft Cube tank, decided to add a background make from Foam spray + pots + silicon with organic compost + pine chips and on the other side decided to try Fern Panels (Much easier to attached because just need to silicon onto the background)

This is how background with foam spray and organic compost looks like after leaving to dry for 48 hours...

----------


## dkk08

This is how my tank looks like before I strip it down


This is how it looks like after I strip it bare (or rather 80% bare)... and yes I did the lazy way out by leaving the original substrate in and not constructing a false bottom as I'm using the external cannister filter method... 


See the pool at the back there? That's where the hose to pump water into the external filter will go...

----------


## dkk08

This is how the fern panel looks like silicon on the background


Did some planting and stuffing of dried mosses on the gaps


Oh ya this is the organic compost I got from World Farm

----------


## dkk08

these are all the driftwoods and branches I've... 



added more plants...

----------


## dkk08

the wooden flower is the Palm Seed/Flower I was talking about in Eddy's thread... 


a few full tank shot...

----------


## dkk08

Close up of the "Waterfall"


And in case you guys are wondering whats the white statue thing... its a "Stone Man" I got from Daiso... cute right?


Last of the few full tank shots...

----------


## dkk08

I promised Eddy I would post a pic of the "DIY Mister" so here she is... 


Some of the plants I have in the tank (most from World Farm)
Dischidia Spp.


Vriesea Red


Wanted to use these plants as well but end up no more space  :Grin: 

Begonia Leaf Spp. 


Peperonia Spp.


Lycopodium Squarrom


Maiden's Fern 


Nepenthes Jungle Bell

----------


## dkk08

and here's the proud owner of the upgraded tank, "Ah Pui" aka Fatty! He's not in the tank yet, I'll put him back in 2-3 weeks later as I want to let the flora in the tank settle down first... 



Mean while some where in Boston among the ferns, you should be able to find Fatty!!!  :Grin: 


Wanted to use this chiller for the tank but sadly it broke down... it just doesn't cool anymore, can it be fix? If cannot then I'll give it away  :Kiss:

----------


## limz_777

do you have bigger pic of your full tank shot ?

----------


## dkk08

> do you have bigger pic of your full tank shot ?


k let me try again

----------


## dkk08

close up of the Palm tree seed/flower pods

----------


## Shaihulud

WOw that is amazing! I ssume Fatty is a frog? I have never used one of those expanding foam things, which brand do you recommend for terrarium use? and where can one get them? I am goind to build a new terrarium from a recycled 2ft tank, I would like to use similar concept, but is too chicken to spray foam on my tank.

----------


## SCOPE

Very nice setup....a green pasture

----------


## dkk08

> WOw that is amazing! I ssume Fatty is a frog? I have never used one of those expanding foam things, which brand do you recommend for terrarium use? and where can one get them? I am goind to build a new terrarium from a recycled 2ft tank, I would like to use similar concept, but is too chicken to spray foam on my tank.


Hi Shaihulud, yes Fatty is a White's treefrog (the only legal frog to be kept as pet here in Singapore) 

As for the expanding foam, trust me when I say I know how you feel as I felt the same way before. That's why this current background is actually about a year or more old as I experimented with the foam spray but was too chicken to use it for my terrarium... luckily I kept it thinking that one day I'll use it and here we're... 

I've heard some good and bad experiences from folks using the foam spray... some say that the foam expand so much it cracks their tank, some say the background will fall off after few months as they do not stick, whereas some swear by the foam spray and has no above mentioned problems... so I guess there's a certain percentage of luck involved  :Grin: 

For me I choose to silicon the already hardened background onto the tank... I do not have a brand to recommend as the foam spray is not readily available and can be quite difficult to hunt down... 

I'm currently starting on another 2.5ft cube tank next to this tank... there's another 1 2ft tall and 1 2 ft long tank awaiting to be dressed up too... hopefully I can get them done before the Chinese New Year next year  :Laughing:

----------


## dkk08

> Very nice setup....a green pasture


thank you bro scope  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

the foam spray indeed quite hard to find , tried a few hardware shop , couldnt find it too , apparently one of the shopkeeper mention that its not a saleable product hence he stop selling it

----------


## dkk08

> the foam spray indeed quite hard to find , tried a few hardware shop , couldnt find it too , apparently one of the shopkeeper mention that its not a saleable product hence he stop selling it


Bro Limz, I found the foam spray at the hardware shop along Toh Tuck, erm next to the Singapore Pools outlet  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Bro Limz, I found the foam spray at the hardware shop along Toh Tuck, erm next to the Singapore Pools outlet


come help me at montfort.

I need help there urgently...

mind sharing with me the cost of your upgrade?

----------


## dkk08

> come help me at montfort.
> 
> I need help there urgently...
> 
> mind sharing with me the cost of your upgrade?


wha montfort is at hougang right? Far leh bro, how to help? I don't drive bro  :Smile: 

Cost of my upgrade ah... hmmm haven't really calculated leh... 

Half a bag of Organic Compost $3
9 bottles of Silicon $40
1 Dischidia $8
1 Vreisea Red $12
10 Fern Panel $18
Other Misc about $40
Total about $121

----------


## David Moses Heng

i have 2 units of 4 ft to convert into palu. but o ideas on wht plants to staff as the tanks are only 1.5 ft deep...
headache.. also don't know how m,uch to quote...  :Sad: 

where you got your panel from?
world farm?

----------


## dkk08

> i have 2 units of 4 ft to convert into palu. but o ideas on wht plants to staff as the tanks are only 1.5 ft deep...
> headache.. also don't know how m,uch to quote... 
> 
> where you got your panel from?
> world farm?


hmmm plants ah... well there's 2 types either totally submerged aquatic plants or emersed aquatic or terrestrial plants... 

Dischidia Spp. (about $8-$12)
Lycopodium Spp. (about $25-$50)
Begonia (To add some color) (about $6-$10)
Boston Fern (Tough Fern) (about $7-9)
Peperomia (about $5-$ :Cool: 
Hoya (nice flowering plant) (about $12-$30)

Aquatic plants I'm sure u can name a few like Crypts, mosses etc... 

and yes the panels are from World Farm  :Cool:

----------


## David Moses Heng

i have no issue with aquatic plants. it is the land plants that's freaking me out.... :Crying:  What other supplies do they have at world farm?

----------


## dkk08

> i have no issue with aquatic plants. it is the land plants that's freaking me out.... What other supplies do they have at world farm?


they have stones, rocks, soil (quite a few types ranging from mud to volcanic soil to organic soil), fern panels (selling fast), bamboos for deco, lots and lots of plants, lots of pots and planter boxes... almost standard items for a big nursery... but I would say their prices are very competitive and if you go look for a guy with specs name "Ah Guan" say friend recommend one sure will give some discounts  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

> Bro Limz, I found the foam spray at the hardware shop along Toh Tuck, erm next to the Singapore Pools outlet


thanks , just bought at a hardware shop at jalan besar ,was wondering in your set-up , whats the wire dangling there at the right side ?

and your Humidifier is on timer ?

----------


## dkk08

oh the 2 wires? 1 is for tempature and 1 is for humidity 

yes, the humidifier is on timer

----------


## limz_777

> oh the 2 wires? 1 is for tempature and 1 is for humidity 
> 
> yes, the humidifier is on timer



i see , what brand is the temperature/humidity meter ?

----------


## dkk08

> i see , what brand is the temperature/humidity meter ?


I got them from USA ordered online from LLL reptile supplies

----------


## eddy planer

> thanks , just bought at a hardware shop at jalan besar ,[/B]


Hi Bro Limz

Mind ask you ?, what's foam spray brand? I knew there few hardware shops in Jalan Besar selling a kinda of green foam spray...which isn't as good as the German foam spray (white cream).

----------


## eddy planer

> Hi Shaihulud, 
> 
> As for the expanding foam, trust me when I say I know how you feel as I felt the same way before. That's why this current background is actually about a year or more old as I experimented with the foam spray but was too chicken to use it for my terrarium... luckily I kept it thinking that one day I'll use it and here we're... 
> 
> I've heard some good and bad experiences from folks using the foam spray... some say that the foam expand so much it cracks their tank, some say the background will fall off after few months as they do not stick, whereas some swear by the foam spray and has no above mentioned problems... so I guess there's a certain percentage of luck involved 
> 
> For me I choose to silicon the already hardened background onto the tank... I do not have a brand to recommend as the foam spray is not readily available and can be quite difficult to hunt down...


To avoid the problem, foam that expand that crack the tank or background does not stick is to get the good German foam spray and try to use skeleton (using eggcrate)of the background to foam it.

I'll check the brand of the foam spray for you, and it's cost me SGD13.50 a can. I used nearly 12 cans to create my support base and background. 

I know the green foam spray which is longer, bigger and cheaper than the German foam spray by half but my experience with this wasnt a good result after 2 weeks tried out for waterproofing and gave out some chemical smell which i find it toxin to my fauna.

----------


## eddy planer

> k let me try again



This is maddening awesome palu, bro!

I still got 2x2x2 tank, actually i wanted to give away....but now I'm taking back to create Indiana Jones background! This time, i'll be creating vivariuam with waterfall with minimum water, no more palu for me.

----------


## eddy planer

> i have 2 units of 4 ft to convert into palu. but o ideas on wht plants to staff as the tanks are only 1.5 ft deep...
> headache.. also don't know how m,uch to quote... 
> 
> where you got your panel from?
> world farm?


I dont recommend tree fern panel for palu as its leeches the water and you'll have a dark brown tea-like coloured water. No matter, how you change the water many times or wash the tree fern panels, you'll still get a dark brown tea coloured water unless you use for vivarium, that's ok. 

If not, try corkbark .

----------


## dkk08

> To avoid the problem, foam that expand that crack the tank or background does not stick is to get the good German foam spray and try to use skeleton (using eggcrate)of the background to foam it.
> 
> I'll check the brand of the foam spray for you, and it's cost me SGD13.50 a can. I used nearly 12 cans to create my support base and background. 
> 
> I know the green foam spray which is longer, bigger and cheaper than the German foam spray by half but my experience with this wasnt a good result after 2 weeks tried out for waterproofing and gave out some chemical smell which i find it toxin to my fauna.


I've always use the green foam spray think the brand is BOUW SCHUIM (Dutch Brand) its greenish, I got the big ones for $17 small ones at $10... 

Don't mind using the German brand white foam spray, you check and let us know the brand and where to get them. Thanks!

----------


## dkk08

> This is maddening awesome palu, bro!
> 
> I still got 2x2x2 tank, actually i wanted to give away....but now I'm taking back to create Indiana Jones background! This time, i'll be creating vivariuam with waterfall with minimum water, no more palu for me.


Yo Eddy, thanks for the compliments but I think I still have lots to improve on and to learn, so let us all learn together  :Smile: 

Don't give away the 2ft cube tank! It will make a good centre piece... think of a volcano or mountain as the centre piece in the tank and u can create a 360 view for it... it'll look damn cool! 

I've already upgraded the other 2.5ft cube tank next to this one... its a minimal upgrade spent less then $50... will try and upload the pics soon

----------


## limz_777

> Hi Bro Limz
> 
> Mind ask you ?, what's foam spray brand? I knew there few hardware shops in Jalan Besar selling a kinda of green foam spray...which isn't as good as the German foam spray (white cream).



i bought foam spray brand is bouw schuim , have not really use it yet , i presume it to be green too since its the same brand as ddk , what brand are you using ?


I got them from USA ordered online from LLL reptile supplies

i see, never see digital humidility meter for sale around the LFS

----------


## eddy planer

> i bought foam spray brand is bouw schuim , have not really use it yet , i presume it to be green too since its the same brand as ddk , what brand are you using ?
> 
> 
> I got them from USA ordered online from LLL reptile supplies
> 
> i see, never see digital humidility meter for sale around the LFS


Hi Limz

The brand is Bostik Expanda Foam. You can check VRAtenza's Paludarium (Newbie attempt) thread to take a look at the pic of the Bostik Expanda Foam.

As for digital humidility/ temp meter , you can source in Sim Lim tower at the basement which sold for SGD 30-40. Why need to order and pay for the courier charges of SGD50 all the way from USA?

Hope this will help you , bro

----------


## dkk08

> Hi Limz
> 
> The brand is Bostik Expanda Foam. You can check VRAtenza's Paludarium (Newbie attempt) thread to take a look at the pic of the Bostik Expanda Foam.
> 
> As for digital humidility/ temp meter , you can source in Sim Lim tower at the basement which sold for SGD 30-40. Why need to order and pay for the courier charges of SGD50 all the way from USA?
> 
> Hope this will help you , bro


yap that's true coz I ordered alot of other stuff from them too e.g. vitamins, supplements, decos...

----------


## dkk08

Finally managed to get some pics of the other 2.5ft cube tank upgrades... 

I'm still using the Fern Panel as I bought extras, lots of extras, and there's a Big Leaf Orchid which was attached to a fern panel at the left back of the tank... see if you can spot it 


this is how the "Waterfall" looks like... I know its a bit "Raw" as there's no cover up...

----------


## dkk08

added some java moss, spiky moss, xmas moss and pelia to the DW so that they won't look so bare 


and this is after adding 2 more fern panels to the sides and adding more plants... Tillandsias and some nepenthes cuttings! Courtesy of 2 bros from a plant forum, Thanks Greenhorn and Lam WN!

----------


## dkk08

And Ah Pui saying thank you everyone for watching this space  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Can past me some of those fern bark? Lazy to go world farm lah...

----------


## dkk08

> Can past me some of those fern bark? Lazy to go world farm lah...


sorry bro, but the fern panels have been reserved by the other 3 tanks waiting to be doll up... I might even need to get more so I'll get extras and pass them to you when I've the chance  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

you guys should see this, white's treefrog eating snake



http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010...eats-snake.php

----------


## David Moses Heng

> sorry bro, but the fern panels have been reserved by the other 3 tanks waiting to be doll up... I might even need to get more so I'll get extras and pass them to you when I've the chance



when are you going down? can i join you?
Need to get the organic compost and driftwood...

----------


## dkk08

> when are you going down? can i join you?
> Need to get the organic compost and driftwood...


Will give you a call when I'm going down  :Wink:

----------


## Shaihulud

Found some expanding foam at Homefix in IMM. Brand name is Great Stuff, which is great because most of the vivarium forum talks about using it.

----------


## dkk08

> Found some expanding foam at Homefix in IMM. Brand name is Great Stuff, which is great because most of the vivarium forum talks about using it.


Hi Bro Shaihulud, how much is it? Can PM me?

----------


## David Moses Heng

Can I have the price also?

----------


## Shaihulud

pm the price already, its the red canister *Gaps and Cracks,* I think needs curing before putting in lifestock, the solvent and propellant is poisonous.

----------


## dkk08

> pm the price already, its the red canister *Gaps and Cracks,* I think needs curing before putting in lifestock, the solvent and propellant is poisonous.


yes definitely needs curing... so please play safe and only put in your lifestock 2-3 weeks later...

----------


## eddy planer

Update me the cost of the GS spray, please!

----------


## dkk08

> Update me the cost of the GS spray, please!


its $13.90  :Smile:

----------


## SCOPE

> you guys should see this, white's treefrog eating snake
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010...eats-snake.php


woah! i always thought that snake eat frog! This frog must be big size!

----------


## dkk08

> woah! i always thought that snake eat frog! This frog must be big size!


well considering the biggest I had was abt 5-6in I guess like what the article was saying... the frog had more then it can chew  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> its $13.90



self fix @ jurong point selling for $8.90

Bostik Expanded foam. :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

@ ddk , how much did the humidifier cost you ?

----------


## dkk08

> @ ddk , how much did the humidifier cost you ?


i think it was $19.90 coz the "PushCart" was clearing stock  :Grin: 

But I see normal price of $29.90-$69.90

----------


## fotoudavid

> self fix @ jurong point selling for $8.90
> 
> Bostik Expanded foam.


what's that??

----------


## limz_777

> i think it was $19.90 coz the "PushCart" was clearing stock 
> 
> But I see normal price of $29.90-$69.90





Is the pushcart still having sale ? which shopping centre ?

----------


## dkk08

> Is the pushcart still having sale ? which shopping centre ?


no more bro limz, u can try other shopping malls like Junction 8 bishan or causeway point woodlands

----------


## dkk08

hey guys if you're interested in getting these tree trunks for your tank or simply as "Seats" please let me know, a bro from a plant forum are giving them away and please take note they're "bloody heavy!" 

I actually want to get them but his place is in punggol and I've no transport, there're 4 left so if anyone wants to get them can I take 1 or 2?

----------


## dkk08

:Laughing:  took of the trunks today so bloody heavy great work out... need some work on it e.g. stripping of treebark, coating with anti ants/termites as well as lacquering... 

anyway some good news... the Nepenthes cuttings are "sprouting"  :Grin: 



any nepenthes or CPs (carnivorous plants) experts here can advise if I should continue leaving them in the water or repot them in dried sphagnum moss?

----------


## lucasjiang

> took of the trunks today so bloody heavy great work out... need some work on it e.g. stripping of treebark, coating with anti ants/termites as well as lacquering... 
> 
> anyway some good news... the Nepenthes cuttings are "sprouting" 
> 
> 
> 
> any nepenthes or CPs (carnivorous plants) experts here can advise if I should continue leaving them in the water or repot them in dried sphagnum moss?


Hi dkk, i am not a cp expert, but i do grow quite a number of cps. 

it is your choice whether to leave them in water or dried spahgnum moss. normally i would directly plant the cuttings in sphagnum moss and let them sprout in the sphagnnum moss. 

however in your case, i would suggest leaving it in water until it grows roots, then transplant to sphagnum moss.

----------


## dkk08

> Hi dkk, i am not a cp expert, but i do grow quite a number of cps. 
> 
> it is your choice whether to leave them in water or dried spahgnum moss. normally i would directly plant the cuttings in sphagnum moss and let them sprout in the sphagnnum moss. 
> 
> however in your case, i would suggest leaving it in water until it grows roots, then transplant to sphagnum moss.



Thanks Lucas for your input, I'm still considered a newbie in CPs, I don't see any roots yet just new "sprouts"

----------


## dkk08

saw these at Daiso Sembawang Shopping Centre, was wondering if they can be use to DIY rocks/walls etc...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Desmond,

I dont mind using them as long as any one of them is fast drying, waterproof , super bond and non toxic.

noticed 400-700 , what is that mean in English?

----------


## Blue Whale

E.g 400gram.
From left: (Not translating, reading off the bags...ha ha)
1. Easy Repairing Cement
2. Easy Finishing Cement
3. Easy Quick Setting Cement
4. Tile Cement (Washroom/WC/Toilet/Bathroom)
5. Easy Repairing Cement
6. Grout Repairing Cement
7. Water Proofing Cement

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BW

Thanks for translating..now my eye is gluing at waterproof cement!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## dkk08

> E.g 400gram.
> From left: (Not translating, reading off the bags...ha ha)
> 1. Easy Repairing Cement
> 2. Easy Finishing Cement
> 3. Easy Quick Setting Cement
> 4. Tile Cement (Washroom/WC/Toilet/Bathroom)
> 5. Easy Repairing Cement
> 6. Grout Repairing Cement
> 7. Water Proofing Cement


thanks for the "translation" bro  :Grin: 

Have not bought any yet but might buy 1 or 2 to play with

----------


## blue33

Wow... those cement...  :8=):  can do wonders... i got an idea what to do with it now.  :Evil:

----------


## eddy planer

Do it! just like Nike say!

----------


## limz_777

thats a good diy find , if its from daiso , i presume its 2 dollars per pack ?

----------


## eddy planer

Even if I dont buy from Daiso, i still can get 5kg of mixture waterproof cement and construction sand for SGD4.00.

work well on me..  :Wink: 

agree?

----------


## dkk08

> thats a good diy find , if its from daiso , i presume its 2 dollars per pack ?


yes its from Daiso and its $2...

----------


## dkk08

> Wow... those cement...  can do wonders... i got an idea what to do with it now.


what you plan to DIY now bro?

----------


## dkk08

> Even if I dont buy from Daiso, i still can get 5kg of mixture waterproof cement and construction sand for SGD4.00.
> 
> work well on me.. 
> 
> agree?


that's true too and cheap too

----------


## blue33

Maybe waterfall together with hardscape sculpture if i've the time, all is in my mind now.  :Roll Eyes: ... planning and planning....




> what you plan to DIY now bro?

----------


## eddy planer

> Maybe waterfall together with hardscape sculpture if i've the time, all is in my mind now. ... planning and planning....


Dont forget about us Desmond and I...wanna to be involve in your project! :Razz:

----------


## blue33

lol... at the moment trying to find space and time to do it.  :Grin:  I was a member in Art Club during my school day, so it should be alright creating those.  :Opps:  Hopefully  :Laughing: 




> Dont forget about us Desmond and I...wanna to be involve in your project!

----------


## Blue Whale

:Razz: Blue Blue you better than me. I was in Drawing Class (Dedicated -Paid lesson) since Primary school but hardly pass every drawing from pri. to sec.  :Knockout:  But at least I know this is handicap area. i.e. zero creativity.

----------


## blue33

lol... i always score distinction in art.  :Grin:  i'm more of a handy man person, like to do DIY stuff.  :Kiss:  long time ago was a 3D graphic artist.  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

I used before for caves, after using sometime discover didn't look nice so i took out.




> Hi BW
> 
> Thanks for translating..now my eye is gluing at waterproof cement!





> saw these at Daiso Sembawang Shopping Centre, was wondering if they can be use to DIY rocks/walls etc...

----------


## dkk08

> I used before for caves, after using sometime discover didn't look nice so i took out.


finally, a personal experience with the "Cement"... hmmm time to go buy and play playdoh!

----------


## Blue Whale

> lol... i always score distinction in art.  i'm more of a handy man person, like to do DIY stuff.  long time ago was a 3D graphic artist.


Thats the problem I too logical, thats why later suitable to be programmer... :Laughing:  dkk is tempting me...resist! resist! ha ha...

----------


## limz_777

> Maybe waterfall together with hardscape sculpture if i've the time, all is in my mind now. ... planning and planning....



looking forward to your scape , planted tank or vivarium ?

----------


## blue33

Maybe Riparium... or Paludarium. See how it goes.  :Opps:

----------


## Blue Whale

Say dkk, so what do you have in mind for your "playdoh"?

----------


## dkk08

> Say dkk, so what do you have in mind for your "playdoh"?


gonna try and make rocks out of them first... have lots of styrofoam at home to play with  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

-.- styrofoam...oei oei...CNY coming don't tempt me already....next thing you gonna tell me your got losta losta silicone too.

----------


## dkk08

> -.- styrofoam...oei oei...CNY coming don't tempt me already....next thing you gonna tell me your got losta losta silicone too.


Hahaha you're correct I still have 6 tubes of silicon from my last scape I always try to buy in bulk hee

----------


## dkk08

a little update but not of my tank... its the wall near my tanks counted also?

----------


## blue33

looks like moss grow on your wall.  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

Hey Adrian those are just stickers I got to beautify the empty walls, somemore got frogs

----------


## Blue Whale

I just remove the drifty post, looks too long. lol..my bad!

Desmond, so what's the latest update on your tank, any picts? You getting anything for this Sat to supplement your viva? 

Adrian is a artist! He can do graffiti on your wall  :Evil:  How about that? Adrian you can ask him how he wants his algae to grow? How metre/feet by how many metre/feet?

----------


## bezz

Saw you guys making rock walls with expanding foam and cement. The down side of each are:

Foam - the Great Stuff, Bostik foam you are using are not UV protected and will breakdown after a while when exposed to your lightset. Noticed it says to paint if exposed to UV. Only pond foam is UV protected, but I don't know where to get that in SG  :Opps: 

Cement - will raise PH to very high >8.5. Need to cure for a few months before can use, if not plants and livestock cannot take it  :Sad: 


I also want to make rock wall but can't find the right material..thats why I did alot of research and found out about the above issues...now searching for pond foam in SG, die die order online and swallow the shipping  :Crying:

----------


## dkk08

> I also want to make rock wall but can't find the right material..thats why I did alot of research and found out about the above issues...now searching for pond foam in SG, die die order online and swallow the shipping


Care to share the costs and where to purchase? 

I've been rather lazy  :Boo:  so have not been DIYing backgrounds... but I do love corkbark backgrounds and Fern Bark Panels... have started a few new projects and will update once they're more or less done...  :Grin: 

but don't expect too much, like I said I've been a lazy boy, so its simple setup for simple reasons  :Wink:

----------


## bezz

> Care to share the costs and where to purchase?


I also looking for pond foam locally, but so far haven't found.
Something like this:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.co...Np=1&N=0&Nty=1

I think have to order online  :Crying: 





> GREAT STUFF™ can be used in gardening to bond outdoor materials such as wood and concrete. Make sure that the surface is dry before applying foam. The foam will deteriorate when exposed to sunlight so any exposed foam must be painted. Foam can also be hidden with rocks or pebbles. Cured foam is non-toxic and will not harm fish.

----------


## eddy planer

> Saw you guys making rock walls with expanding foam and cement. The down side of each are:
> 
> Foam - the Great Stuff, Bostik foam you are using are not UV protected and will breakdown after a while when exposed to your lightset. Noticed it says to paint if exposed to UV. Only pond foam is UV protected, but I don't know where to get that in SG 
> 
> Cement - will raise PH to very high >8.5. Need to cure for a few months before can use, if not plants and livestock cannot take it 
> 
> 
> I also want to make rock wall but can't find the right material..thats why I did alot of research and found out about the above issues...now searching for pond foam in SG, die die order online and swallow the shipping


Hi Bezz

Are you using that foam for your outdoor pond or indoor palu/viva?

To tell you the truth, I'm very happy using cement and GS or Bostik foam and I'm going to use them again without any regrets for my next 5 to 6 ft tall palu/viva project in May. :Jump for joy: 

As for my waterproof cement, i been using that and it does not poised any problem to my flora and fauna at all. What i did i soak my cement rocky support mixture of 5 parts vinegar and 1 part water to lower the PH for 3 days before assemble to my 6ft tank. And another big plus, my corkbark,wood logs and composite soil play very important roles...lower the PH to 6 and has been very consistent since last year December.

So for the foam, i dont see any problem if this exposed to UV light, my rocky support has been protected by mixture of waterproof cement / construction sand , acrylic painting and varnishing. So nothing happened to my rocky support at all.  :Roll Eyes: 

All you need to protect any GS and Bostik foam with all the materials, that's all. :Smile:

----------


## Shaihulud

Usually people apply silicone and glue soil, sand or some form substrate over the foam to make it look natural. Those are more than sufficient protection from UV light if used in the outdoors, besides fluroscent light don't emit UV-light to compare to the sun if at all.

----------


## bezz

I will not risk having the foam degrade in 1-2yrs in my tank so after much consideration, I am going to bite the bullet and use cement for the wall. Will need to soak it till PH is normal before use  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi bezz

mind ask you, are you planning to set up outdoor pond?

----------


## dkk08

> I will not risk having the foam degrade in 1-2yrs in my tank so after much consideration, I am going to bite the bullet and use cement for the wall. Will need to soak it till PH is normal before use


Hi bezz, frankly speaking my experience with the foam spray turn out quite well. I had a Vivarium waterfall made from foam spray and I did not even silicon soil or anything onto it... I just spray paint it (that was when I first started out) and it lasted me 3-4 years untill I decided to tore it down and there wasn't any disintegration... 

I guess like what bro Shaihulud said, our T8s/T5s/LEDs do not have UVs strong enough to breakdown the foam... unless maybe MH due to the strong heat... but I'm sure even MH Eddy can vouch for them as he's using MH for his current 6ft Paludarium

----------

